# مشكلة في ثلاجة المنزل



## ysedawy (17 مارس 2013)

الاخوة الاعزاء يرجي المساعده
عندي مشكلة في ثلاجة المنزل و هي 
الكمبروسور يسخن بشكل كبير لدرجه فصل الريلاي الحراري الموجود ملتصق بالضاغط
الثلاجه 110 فولت ماركت هوفر بابين متجاورين
الريلاي احترق وتكسر العازل الداخلي فيه وتم تغييره وبعد اسبوع نفس الشيئ
يتحمص العازل من الداخل ويتكسر و ىفصل الموتور
هل السخونيه طبيعيه وما هي اسباب سخونيه الضواغط في الثلاجه


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
تلف الريلاي ليس بالشئ العادي ممكن يكون من فصل ووصل الكهرباء وأيضا الحرارة الزائدة للكمبريسور ليست بالعاديه لان الابخرة الباردة لا ترجع بالشكل الذي يبرد الكمبريسور يجب عليك التحقق من الضاغط و مروحة الكثف أو وجود سدد في الدارة التبريدية للثلاجة ,


----------



## ysedawy (17 مارس 2013)

تم قياس امبير الموتور وكان 1.6 امبير بعد تغيير الريلاي 
و المروحة الظاهرة في الصورة تعمل جيدا و الثلاجه بتبرد ممتازه 
هل المفروض المروحة تفصل مع الضاغط لاني لاحظت ان لما الضاغط بيفصل المروحة كمان بتقف 
وازاي اتأكد من موضوع الابخرة الباردة او وجود السدد رغم ان التلاجه ممتازة في التبريد


----------



## شرشر الجديد (17 مارس 2013)

ممكن الثرموستات عطلان وبالتالي الموتور بيعمل 24 ساعة لذالك بيفصل الريلاي ................. شوف الثلاجة بتفصل ولا لا و بتفصل اد اية وتشتغل اد اية


----------



## ysedawy (17 مارس 2013)

المفتاح داخل التلاجه لما تكون التلاجه فاصلة و الفه تشتغل التلاجه ولما اجيبه علي صفر بتفصل وده يعني ان الثرموستات شغال
بس المشكله ان المروحة بتفصل لما الضاغط بيفصل واظن لو هي تستمر تشتغل والضاغط واقف هتبرده احسن بس هي واصله مع الريلاي
والتلاجه بتفص وتشتغل عادي


----------



## ysedawy (17 مارس 2013)

وازاي اتأكد من موضوع الابخرة الباردة او وجود السدد رغم ان التلاجه ممتازة في التبريد


----------



## ysedawy (18 مارس 2013)

الثلاجه بتشتغل 10 دقائق و بتفصل 10 دقائق برضه


----------



## ysedawy (18 مارس 2013)

محدش عنده حل


----------



## م&العامرى (18 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

تم قياس امبير الموتور وكان 1.6 امبير بعد تغيير الريلاي 
و المروحة الظاهرة في الصورة تعمل جيدا و الثلاجه بتبرد ممتازه 
هل المفروض المروحة تفصل مع الضاغط لاني لاحظت ان لما الضاغط بيفصل المروحة كمان بتقف ده كلام حضرتك​المفروض طبعا مروحة المكثف تفصل مع الضاعظ بس حضرتك موصل المروحة مع الضاعط على خط واحد لذلك لم تعرف الضاغط فصل اوفرلود ام لا لان فى توصيل الدائرة بطريقة صحيحة وفصل الضاغط اوفرلود تقوم المروحة فى عملها عادى اما فى حالة فصل الثلاجه عن طريق الثروموستات تفصل الثلاجه كلها . 
افحص الاتى:
1- تقوم بقياس التيار الكهربى الداخل الى الثلاجه .
2- هتقوم بفحص ملفات الضاغط .
3- اذا وجد بلف شحن قم بقياس ضغط الدائرة لان من الممكن ان تكون الشحنة غير مضبوطه ويتم الشحن عن طريق بنسة الأمبير .
4- علق بنسة الأمبير ولأحظها لمده 15 دقيقه مثلا هل الأمبير بيرتفع مع مرور التشغيل ام لأ .شكرا
(متابع)​


----------



## ysedawy (18 مارس 2013)

معلش انا مش مهندس تبريد وانا شاري التلاجه علي وضعها لاني في السعوديه بس تبريد التلاجه ممتاز ولو شحن الفريون مختلف هتقل كفاءة التبريد ولا هايكون حمل علي الموتور انا هاشتري بنزامبير واجرب موضوع الامبير ده وشكرا لك يا باشا


----------



## ابو احمد احمد (18 مارس 2013)

اخي العزيز تأكد اولاً ان الامبير 1.6 مناسب لنوع الكومبرسور ودا حتعرفه من موديل الكومبروسور لانك ما ذكرتش نوعة او حجمة او حجم التلاجة 
تاكد ثانياً ان الريلاي ثرموستر اصلي لنفس نوع الكومبروسور ونفس الرقم
تاكد ثالثاً ان التيار عندك ثابت مش فيه تذبذب يعني من المصدر - اومن رباط الفيشة او ودا الاهم الكليبسات واسعة ومش محكمة على الريلاي لان في الحالة دي حتعملكزبذبة وحتسخن كل حاجة 
تحياتي ومتابع معاكم


----------



## م.سامر الزبيدي (26 مارس 2013)

تاكد من قيمة الاوفر لود او الرلي


----------



## dov_777 (27 مارس 2013)

اخي العزيز اولاً ان الامبير 1.6 يعني اما حمل زائد على الصاغط أو حدت هناك قصور في ملفات المحرك قم بتشغيل المحرك فارغ وقس شدة تياره ادا كانت أكتر من قيمتة فقم باستبدال الصاغط


----------



## فل بال (19 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم

الصراحة اقتنعت ان الانسان كثير المجادلة 

يا اخواني انا كانت عندي نفس مشكلة الأخ صاحب الموضع أعانه الله واعتقد انه حيل لمستشفى المجانين .
وانا كنت على وشك اللحاق به الا انني قمت برمي الثلاجة برمتها .

كانت مشكلة بسيطة جداً. جداً 

لكن الأعضاء المهندسين المتحمسين والمختلفين والمتفلسفين 
لم تكن إجاباتهم متطابقة من حيث المبداء 

مما أدى لفقدان صلب الموضوع وعدم استفادة صاحب الثلاجة الفعليه وأي عضو يعاني من نفس العطل من طريقة الصيانة المطلوبة حسب خبرته العاديه واللتي صرح لكم وقال بأنه ليس مهندس ثلاجات 
لصعوبة شرحكم المعقدة والمخيبة للآمل. 
هذا لا بعني التقليل في حقكم ولكن التذكير بشرحكم وخير الكلام ماقل ودل 
ورحم الله انسان عرف قدر نفسة . وبارك الله لمن سعى وأحسن الله عزاكم في تعليمكم وفهمكم بعضكم لبعض


----------



## منصور اشرف (27 أبريل 2015)

السلم عليكم هناك عدة احتمالات 01 وصول تيار زائد 02 انسداد على مستوى الفيلتر 03 الترموسطا لا تعمل نهائيا اي تشتغل 24ساعة على 24 ساعة 04 شحنة زائدة في كمية الفرين


----------

